# Searching Rapidshare files with Google



## sting (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is a very simple trick to check for files hosted in Rapidshare... 

Just type the following... 

'your key words' rapidshare.de/files 

This is very useful to find out other sites hosting Books 


source : unknown  :roll:


----------



## royal (Aug 24, 2005)

nice little trick   

thanks


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

sting said:
			
		

> Here is a very simple trick to check for files hosted in Rapidshare...
> 
> Just type the following...
> 
> ...



It doesnt show all the files ... Infact I'd downloaded some rapid links tday but cudnt find them in Google while searching them......


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 25, 2005)

Here Is the Best Technique for rapid share with the help of google!!
Try n then comment!!

All rapidshare.de Downloads:
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=+.*+site:rapidshare.de

Apps Rapidshare.de Downloads:
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as...R+.rar+OR+.zip+site:rapidshare.de&btnG=Search

Movies rapidshare.de Downloads:
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=+.Avi+OR+.mpg+OR+.mpeg+site:rapidshare.de&btnG=Search


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

isnt this warez ?
to download free movies i mean...


----------



## sting (Aug 27, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> isnt this warez ?
> to download free movies i mean...



is google  illegal ? i mean u can findout more warez from google


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 9, 2007)

stupid way to download files from rapidshare.de after searching from google reasons:::
1) if that software is bigger and is uploaded in parts then u wont be able to know the links of other parts
2) the most imp. reason also.... most of the files on rapidshare are password protected and if u only know the link then where u will get the pass


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 9, 2007)

hdsk.23 said:
			
		

> stupid way to download files from rapidshare.de after searching from google reasons:::
> 1) if that software is bigger and is uploaded in parts then u wont be able to know the links of other parts
> 2) the most imp. reason also.... most of the files on rapidshare are password protected and if u only know the link then where u will get the pass



You really hit the nail on the head


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 9, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> You really hit the nail on the head



lol


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2007)

A little too old, isn't it.
Talked about many times in the forum.

Check this out... and u'll b enlightened more than _The Buddha _


----------



## techno geek (Mar 10, 2007)

there is t most simplest way tht is

go to : www.rapidshared.org


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

yea... rapidshared.org ...
@ hdsk ..dude y r u unearthing 2 yr old topics nw???


----------



## rollcage (Mar 10, 2007)

@pathiks
I think there should be no problem in referring to old topics, but problem is since the old threads are not closed so they comeup again. when the thread has been discussed it is closed in many popular forums but not at digit.


----------



## dfordigit (Mar 14, 2007)

hdsk.23 said:
			
		

> stupid way to download files from rapidshare.de after searching from google reasons:::
> 1) if that software is bigger and is uploaded in parts then u wont be able to know the links of other parts
> 2) the most imp. reason also.... most of the files on rapidshare are password protected and if u only know the link then where u will get the pass



ANSWER IS:
__________


			
				techno geek said:
			
		

> there is t most simplest way tht is
> 
> go to : www.rapidshared.org




VERY GOOD  REALLY!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 14, 2007)

Today seems to be the day of digging up old threads....This is the second thread 2 years old dugg now.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

great trick
thanks


----------



## vivekrm007 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice Trick thanks


----------

